# So what did you get at the bts show?



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

:whistling2:

Thought I'd get in early again.

If you look outside, I'm already queueing.


----------



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

Is that you sat there with the can of special brew and whippet?:gasp:


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

martin lees said:


> Is that you sat there with the can of special brew and whippet?:gasp:


Bwahaha!

A can of spesh is so low it's ground zero!


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Holy cow I thought I'd go the dates wrong there!!!! I'm drinking super Tennents.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Lucky Eddie said:


> :whistling2:
> 
> Thought I'd get in early again.
> 
> If you look outside, I'm already queueing.



I got a little scratch from moving tables , but no animals yet .


----------



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

chalky76 said:


> Holy cow I thought I'd go the dates wrong there!!!! I'm drinking super Tennents.


YUMMY.i take it you arnt driving to the show in the morning???


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

martin lees said:


> YUMMY.i take it you arnt driving to the show in the morning???


Yep but being a lightweight 1 can does me so I'll be fine


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

i cant go so bo:blush:ught tss out last week and got some booked ie five pokie metalicas (spelling lol)


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

gunna be quiet on here today


----------



## RW97herps (Apr 17, 2011)

I can't go  no way of getting there... Guess I'll have to spend my savings else where:whistling2:


----------



## burmese97 (Nov 13, 2011)

RW97herps said:


> I can't go  no way of getting there... Guess I'll have to spend my savings else where:whistling2:


 yep me to unfortuately not being older than 17 i cant drive and with parents that arent really intrested in the hobby i have to ask my boss 
(local rep shop owner) if shell order all my inverts in especally:2thumb:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

I got a Pork and apple roll it was so big, at the Ploughing match I was at this morning.


----------



## jimfash (Mar 24, 2012)

got a pair of Theopropus elegans


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Don't forget the pics people!!


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

RW97herps said:


> I can't go  no way of getting there... Guess I'll have to spend my savings else where:whistling2:


Hookers and blow? It's hookers and blow, isnt it?

And we got a small, reddish brown millipede type thing who's name is Baal.


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

let's see what you've got loads of pics please


----------



## RW97herps (Apr 17, 2011)

Moosey said:


> Hookers and blow? It's hookers and blow, isnt it?


How did you know ? :lol2:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Moosey said:


> Hookers and blow? It's hookers and blow, isnt it?
> 
> And we got a small, reddish brown millipede type thing who's name is Baal.


You named him already!


Lovely day, saw some brilliant people old and new. Didn't get much, some beautiful mantids, jumping spider, regalis - thanks Noel, couple of Avics. I wish Id bought those water bugs ! Have to say, I thought the SEAS was better.


----------



## RW97herps (Apr 17, 2011)

forever_20one said:


> You named him already!
> 
> 
> Lovely day, saw some brilliant people old and new. Didn't get much, some beautiful mantids, jumping spider, regalis - thanks Noel, couple of Avics. I wish Id bought those water bugs ! Have to say, I thought the SEAS was better.


Thats because I was there :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

RW97herps said:


> How did you know ? :lol2:


We are kindred spirits <3


forever_20one said:


> You named him already!
> 
> 
> Lovely day, saw some brilliant people old and new. Didn't get much, some beautiful mantids, jumping spider, regalis - thanks Noel, couple of Avics. I wish Id bought those water bugs ! Have to say, I thought the SEAS was better.


I'm proper impressed by how much of a bitch you arent! You're well nice! Whats up with that? I'm not gonna say false advertising but...


----------



## RW97herps (Apr 17, 2011)

Moosey said:


> We are kindred spirits <3


:gasp: BLOW AND HOOKERS it is then :lol2:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Moosey said:


> We are kindred spirits <3
> 
> I'm proper impressed by how much of a bitch you arent! You're well nice! Whats up with that? I'm not gonna say false advertising but...


Make sure you tell everyone lol
No wonder you didn't want to say Hi :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

forever_20one said:


> Make sure you tell everyone lol
> No wonder you didn't want to say Hi :gasp:


:lol2:


----------



## MaskFac3 (Dec 2, 2011)

C.ritae
E.sp.red
A.versicolour(sisters)
A.minatrix
P.irminia


----------



## RW97herps (Apr 17, 2011)

MaskFac3 said:


> C.ritae
> E.sp.red
> A.versicolour(sisters)
> A.minatrix
> P.irminia


You forgot the rules :lol2: pics or its not true


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Absolutly :censor: all....


----------



## squishyscott (Sep 17, 2011)

I went up to 'have a look' as i'm only in Telford.

My spider collection just went from 5 to 11.....

Pickups today were:

0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens sling
0.0.1 Haplopelma lividum sling
0.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus sling
0.0.1 Grammostola pulchra sling
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia sling
0.0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata sling

also added a pair of Diapherodes gigantea nymphs :flrt:


----------



## Lopez (Dec 13, 2011)

3 x Cyriopagopus "Sulawesi Black"
3 x Cyriopagopus "Sumatran Tiger"
1 x Cyriopagopus schioedtei
1 x Haplopelma albostriatum
4 x Lampropelma nigerrimum
3 x Poecilotheria metallica
2 x Poecilotheria ornata
120 x Blaptica dubia
20 x Gromphadorhina portentosa

Too many x Pints
1 x Kingsize Angus Burger & Chips
1 x Hangover
1 x Bacon roll
1 x Bacon cheeseburger
1 x Fanta
1 x Coke
5 x Dodgy Scottish £20 notes
1 x Good time : victory:


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

Lopez said:


> 5 x Dodgy Scottish £20 notes


there's nowt dodgy about Scottish money : victory:


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

Linothele Megatheloides
Holothele Incei
Holothele Incei (Gold)
Heterothele Villosella

First show in years and I was in heaven! The stock was truly amazing in some areas. I think I may join the BTS 


Also nice to see Poxicator making strange noises about 50p badges.


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

These :2thumb:

Female









Female









female









female

















female

















hopefully female 









And an X.immanis and N.chromatus :no1:

first ever show it was amazing!


----------



## RW97herps (Apr 17, 2011)

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> These :2thumb:
> 
> Female
> image
> ...


Nice! :no1:


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Now I'm even more sad and jealous that I couldn't make it!!! :lol2:

What were the prices like at the show?


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

boxofsorrows said:


> Now I'm even more sad and jealous that I couldn't make it!!! :lol2:
> 
> What were the prices like at the show?


Dependant on buyer and seller but all I can say is that they charged what you'd expect them to charge for certain species and the rest was fairly priced.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

I thought it was far more expensive than other years, and a lot less choice


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

I had a flying visit this year due to work commitments, drove for two hours spent an hour at the show and drove two hours home. Still managed to blow over £200.
Got some Big Huntsmen.
Giant Orb spider.
Millis
Indian predator beetles
Mantids
Megan humungo Stikies.
+ plus a few more things I have yet to sort out.
Always worth a visit whatever, next year I must learn to say no to work and have a Chill at the show.


----------



## MaskFac3 (Dec 2, 2011)

Btw did anyone else notice that there were looooooads of b.auratum


----------



## Irian adam (Aug 31, 2008)

Had a great day, really enjoyed it. Picked up a P.Metallica and a P.Miranda. Also bought an aboreal tank off custom aquaria and an aboreal off house of spiders. 

Had a nice convo with poxicator about low land and high land subfusca


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

£200 worth of mantids.  

We got:
9x Deroplatys Trigonodera
2x stagmomantis sp (1 pair)
3x male H. Parviceps - 1 for Toby as my female made a meal of his.  
12x Acanthops sp
4x Choeradodis Rhombicollis (an L5 pair, a sub adult pair)
4x sphodromantis lineola (2 pairs)
4x acromantis cf insularis (2 pairs)
5x gonglus gongylodes
4x Hymenopus coronatus

Also got some orange head cockroaches
Some lobster roaches
The OH won me some dubias 
And Dr3d gave me a curly haired sling. ^_^


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

Linothele megatheloides










P. formosa female to go with my fresh male.









P. miranda flrt sub adult female.









I also bought a little L. puriscal sling and some bits and bobs. I spent much more than I wanted to and failed to find a MM regalis. I thought the prices were ok, I'm a bit of a haggler so I got some good deals. Really enjoyed the lectures and of course my fleeting visit to Mr Poxicator and Mr Lucky Eddie. Nice to meet you guys! 

A good day out, even my Mrs enjoyed herself and she's not a hobbyist. Said she would love to go to more of the lectures! WIN :no1:

(sorry for the pooh pictures, I'm using the point and click!)


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> *£200 worth of mantids.  *
> 
> We got:
> 9x Deroplatys Trigonodera
> ...


You ma'am are crazy :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Biggys said:


> You ma'am are crazy :lol2:



Yeah :censor: that!


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

What a good day 

Here's a list of my haul

P metallica sling
P rufilata sling
P cambridgei juvie
P langenbucheri sling
P murinus x 3 large juvies
L nigerrimum sling
L violaceopes sling
Chilobrachys spec blue x 2 slings
A versicolor SAF
A leata sling
C faciiatum AF
T subcaruleus sling
P reduncas SAF
C schioedtei
4 custom aquaria enclosures
Cork bark
Substrate

Great to meet lots RFUKers and today :2thumb:


----------



## Irian adam (Aug 31, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> £200 worth of mantids.
> 
> We got:
> 9x Deroplatys Trigonodera
> ...


Good lord someone likes their mantids . Did you buy any from the first room which looked like two joined circular leaves? Can't remember the scientific name but I believe the breeder is the only one to breed these in Europe at the mo


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

> Said she would love to go to more of the lectures! WIN :no1:



Im always surprised that the many spider collectors who are members of BTS here dont attend the dinner and lectures in Febrary. Great weekend break away and worth doing.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

You lot have a hell of a lot of cash :-o My budget was 60 quid, to be fair I struggled to spend that.

The lecture was my favourite part, I loved it


----------



## Irian adam (Aug 31, 2008)

forever_20one said:


> You lot have a hell of a lot of cash :-o My budget was 60 quid, to be fair I struggled to spend that.
> 
> The lecture was my favourite part, I loved it


Wish I'd gone to the lecture, lost track of time and missed it


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Well, I got

3X balfs, plus a MM from Martin Lees
3x Cyriopagopus tiger
3x C scheidtidiiiiiii or whatever (but I cant find one........was it handed in at lost property?)
2x Haplopelma bach ma
1x P rufilata
1 x P smithii
1x H inceii gold
and a blondi for Goliath Mark.
and some dubs.

No pics, I'm too knackered.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Was an amazing day, got a couple of species which are in my all time top 10 list 

Adult pair of Parectatosoma mocquerisi
Adult pair of Omura congrua
Adult male Theopropus elegans
Sub adult pair of Choeradodis rhombicollis
Pre sub adult pair of Tropidacris collaris
Gravid pair of Abedus sp.

Spent about 170ish lol
I was so tempted by the D.trigodonera and regret not getting the Haaniella sp. Arthropodia had


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Well, I got
> 
> 3X balfs, plus a MM from Martin Lees
> 3x Cyriopagopus tiger
> ...


Ah it's yours, Martin found one in the bag with the ornata


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Biggys said:


> You ma'am are crazy :lol2:





Colosseum said:


> Yeah :censor: that!


I agree. :no1:



Irian adam said:


> Good lord someone likes their mantids . Did you buy any from the first room which looked like two joined circular leaves? Can't remember the scientific name but I believe the breeder is the only one to breed these in Europe at the mo


Yeah, we got 2 pairs of those.  



forever_20one said:


> You lot have a hell of a lot of cash :-o My budget was 60 quid, to be fair I struggled to spend that.
> 
> The lecture was my favourite part, I loved it


Too be fair, me and the OH put £100 each together and that's what we spent. :lol2:


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Loooooooads more scorpions this year but waaaaaaaaay less money than last year so I had to choose wisely.

3 very tiny Superstitiona donensis from TSS










And another Euscorpiops vachoni to add to my others.


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

5 holconia insignis
heteropoda venatoria
3 p mets 
4 vampire crabs 
3 chilobrachys guanxiensis
and a couple of other stuff but to lazy after to look after 5 hours driving


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Slings*
10 x H gigas *
3 x Avicularia sp.Guyana*
3 x B auratum
2 x P metallica*
2 x P pederseni
2 x P cambridgei

Juveniles
1 x G.*pulchra
1 x B. auratum

1 x Desert hairy scorpion








1 x Stripe Tail Scorpion









Some stick insect type bit and a load of freebies from some really nice hobbyists :2thumb:


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Irian adam (Aug 31, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> I agree. :no1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 pairs ! Awesome. Don't keep mantids myself but me and my partner were very tempted by them, stunning !


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

I never got there as I needed a new clutch fitting on my car.
At least I spent £500 on something usefull and didnt waste it on stoopid insects.


----------



## Daf (Sep 11, 2011)

1 X P. Metallica sling
2 x P. Striata slings
1 x P.Ornata sling
1 x P.Pedersini sling
1 x P.Miranda sling
1 x Holotheli Incei 'Gold' sling
1 x A.Margarita sling
1 x Kilimanjaro Baboon sling
1 x Greater Horned Baboon sling
1 x Stout leg baboon sling
1 x Pampho Machalla sling
1 x B.Emilia Juve
1 x Trap door spider
1 x Praying Mantis
4 x Assassin bugs
A box full of stick insects from Arthritic Athropods ;-)

I am so glad I only took the money I was allowed to spend. I could of spent so much more. Also glad I bought what I wanr=ted first before telling Gem, as she fell in love with the table full of Sub-adult / Adult Poecy's and T.Blondi's ,


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

amazing show, came home with nothing though


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Did not go again, same as usual for the last few years. Best no more time and money be wasted on livestock for me, after over 26 years of spiders it seems like a never ending parade of fail these days..

Had I gone, then I would have been more interested in the mantids _Choeradodis rhombicollis_ and _Deroplatys trigonodera_, and maybe the _Euscorpiops vachoni_, over just about any of the spiders I've seen mentioned so far.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

We bought a few  

Met up with some great people today, as always 

Thanks to the very kind lady who handed my wallet in because I was a Noblet and left it sitting on an enclsure full of cash :gasp: ten minutes after walking in the place..

Kerry was great to meet you and your fella  Thankyou again for the mantids, they are settling in I will feed them in the morning... 

Came home with an amazing B. verdezi. Very nice spider would recommend to anyone who likes Brachy's 

also the boy bought himself a pet crab :gasp: I really need to have a look on this as the lil git bit me soon as I picked it up, naturally the boy found this amusing, but not as amusing as I found it, when it bit him at the show :lol2:

Great time had by all in our party today for sure Thanks to BTS


----------



## Dale42 (Dec 27, 2007)

I had a wicked time but sadly had to be tight so only came back with;
1 P.metallica sling
1 p.cambridgei MM
1 A.avic juv (assumed female)
3 chilobrachys sp slings (the blue ones from the lecture)


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Most of mine was pre-ordered but managed to get a few bargains at the end.

Phormingochilus everetti . . . . . x 3
Poecilotheria subfusca . . . . . . . x 9
Poecilotheria metallica . . . . . . . x 8
Poecilotheria pederseni . . . . . . x 5 
Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli . . . . x 2
Poecilotheria ornata . . . . . . . . . x 22
Avicularia versicolor . . . . . . . . . x 10
Chilobrachys fimbriatus . . . . . . x 2
Orphnaecus sp. Blue Panay . . . x 5
Chilobrachys sp.South Vietnam blue . x 5

but had a good day overall, the night before wasnt bad either :cheers:


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

PeterUK said:


> Most of mine was pre-ordered but managed to get a few bargains at the end.
> 
> Phormingochilus everetti . . . . . x 3
> Poecilotheria subfusca . . . . . . . x 9
> ...


Nice list there < how much that cost you roughly if you dnt mind.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Dr3d said:


> We bought a few
> 
> Met up with some great people today, as always
> 
> ...


Was great to meet you and your family, I was going to say goodbye, but couldn't find you. :blush:

You're welcome, hope you're ok with them! :lol2:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Shandy said:


> Nice list there < how much that cost you roughly if you dnt mind.


Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much :whistling2: (you dont expect me to say how much i spent on a public forum do you ? :gasp: ) 
I'm sure you could work it out with a little look through the recent classifieds.

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. . . . . dont tell the missus i spent too much otherwise i'm in for a . . :bash:



There was a few things that i wanted but didnt manage to get around until right at the end so all the good stuff was gone.


----------



## Moonstone (Nov 16, 2010)

Came away with lots, a bit of everything for the whole family, I really enjoyed it. Was great to see people again and meet lovely new ones.  Kerry, thank you for mantids, they're very cute, made me laugh when one one jumped at Dred and he screamed like a girl :lol2: He's taking a few pics now. Anyway, great day!


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

Moonstone said:


> made me laugh when one one jumped at Dred and he screamed like a girl :lol2:


Pics or it didn't happen. :whistling2:


----------



## Moonstone (Nov 16, 2010)

Lol, I wish I could have taped it but happened so fast....truth be told it made me jump a lil when it decided to do 100mph across my hand and up my arm. :no1:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Moonstone said:


> Came away with lots, a bit of everything for the whole family, I really enjoyed it. Was great to see people again and meet lovely new ones.  Kerry, thank you for mantids, they're very cute, made me laugh when one one jumped at Dred and he screamed like a girl :lol2: He's taking a few pics now. Anyway, great day!


:no1: Haha that's awesome. I should probably have mentioned they do have a habit of jumping! 

They grow out of it as they get bigger... Well... They do still jump but it's more of a belly flop! Also they males are quite good flyers, the amount of times I've had one fly round the room. :whip:

Look forward to seeing the pictures. :no1:

and thank you two for the little sling, it's too cute! :flrt:


----------



## Moonstone (Nov 16, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> :no1: Haha that's awesome. I should probably have mentioned they do have a habit of jumping!
> 
> They grow out of it as they get bigger... Well... They do still jump but it's more of a belly flop! Also they males are quite good flyers, the amount of times I've had one fly round the room. :whip:
> 
> ...


We've fallen for them, such cute characters. And you're welcome!


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> :no1: Haha that's awesome. I should probably have mentioned they do have a habit of jumping!
> 
> They grow out of it as they get bigger... Well... They do still jump but it's more of a belly flop! Also they males are quite good flyers, the amount of times I've had one fly round the room. :whip:
> 
> ...


LoL YEAH you SHOULD have said they JUMP!!! and yes :blush: I screamed like a girl, I am ok with spiders they dont freak me out at all but these are very close to stick insects.... bad news for me :gasp: anyways I have fallen for them loads :no1: I am trying to take a pic of one and it keeps jumping on the camera when I get up close :jump: lol they look at you do a lil side to side jiggle an bam gone.... there ok cos there only an inch... :censor:ing myself for when it gets bigger :gasp:

p.s the bop will moult in the next week or so


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

I really don't know what I spent today! I had £200 in my pocket, another £100 in my wallet tucked away as "emergency money". That emergency money was raided when I saw a few extra bits I liked. When that ran dry my iPhone came out and I started making payments via PayPal:2wallbang:!!!!!!

Next year I'm going with £££££ to spend plus another £x amount in a seperate wallet as a back up. Normal (nonsmart) phone and NO internet access!!!!!!

Oh and we went over to Noel's place for a bite to eat. He has such a loyal dog


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

RW97herps said:


> :gasp: BLOW AND HOOKERS it is then :lol2:


Dude, you would have loved my hen do. It was pretty much laser tag, booze and strip club for THREE DAYS.


forever_20one said:


> Make sure you tell everyone lol
> No wonder you didn't want to say Hi :gasp:


Did you not notice me casually following you round last year having a very fierce internal debate about coming and saying hi?


forever_20one said:


> You lot have a hell of a lot of cash :-o My budget was 60 quid, to be fair I struggled to spend that.
> 
> The lecture was my favourite part, I loved it


It was ace! Apart from that woman who kept interrupting ¬_¬

WAIT TIL THE END.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Kamike said:


> Ah it's yours, Martin found one in the bag with the ornata


LOL.......................forgot about that. That's cool then.

I spent most of the day in total limbo. Its a wonder I remembered where I had parked my car.

It was so funny when I got home and told the missus (an archnophobe) I had lost a spider.

The first question was 'WHERE?'.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Moosey said:


> Dude, you would have loved my hen do. It was pretty much laser tag, booze and strip club for THREE DAYS.
> 
> Did you not notice me casually following you round last year having a very fierce internal debate about coming and saying hi?
> 
> ...


Haha no I didn't! I don't tend to notice anyone mind, Im in a world of my own. Can't believe you thought I was scary ...


----------



## Daf (Sep 11, 2011)

chalky76 said:


> When that ran dry my iPhone came out and I started making payments via PayPal:2wallbang:!!!!!!


I am so glad I didn't know they accepted payments by paypal. I would have really blown a months wages easily. :gasp:


----------



## Moonstone (Nov 16, 2010)

I added to my own personal collection a:

L. cristata 
T. cundinamarca
H. incei

And my son won me a Miomantis paykullii too.
:flrt:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

I had another giggle in the que waiting to get in yesterday, Forever21 and her man was in front of us..... Me being me decided to go and pinch not her bum but his instead, had to see the reaction on his and her face  They must have a great connection because as I tweeked Luke's bum, Kitty smiled . See you both next week  P.S Paula loves ya boots 

Sylvi Jumped on me a few times during the day. I feel like the pied piper of pokie land today  Thankyou again Sylvi was great to catch up with you  owww and Eric won the Mantid from you I believe  made his day honestly 

Met Craig and Chris lol my Wee scotish clan, selling some great spids as usual, sorry forgot to grab the Aphonpelma sumink or another from you so let me know if you still have it for grabs cheers 

Pete UK was smashing it, had a full table all day. Bought a few from Pete  the tapi was a little fast. Chris Buckley, was also smashing it yesterday, thanks for giving my boy Crab's Chris :gasp:

We ended up with a couple of snails also hmmmmm they are very tempting to pop in the pot with some Garlic but my Lad is smitten with these.... Only joking Son 

Big thanks to Chalky and his lovely missus for taking us up with them  could not have gone without them :no1:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> Forever21 and her man was in front of us


So you were about 15 feet behind me then!!!!!

Doh!


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Lucky Eddie said:


> So you were about 15 feet behind me then!!!!!
> 
> Doh!


 
I was actually about 5 people behind Kitty an Luke, and could see Vivala Kerry but was'nt 100% until I got Mutley to point her out 

I was'nt hard to miss I was the tall guy with the white beany on  walking around with a huge sport an soccer bag lol full a spiders 

We really need to make a meeting point well in advance of shows for people wanting to meet up with fellow RFUK members.... I think some people also get a little nervous of meeting others at the last minute... 

I think the next show is Kempton if memory serves correctly, maybe we can organise something in advance this time


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> I was actually about 5 people behind Kitty an Luke, and could see Vivala Kerry but was'nt 100% until I got Mutley to point her out
> 
> I was'nt hard to miss I was the tall guy with the white beany on  walking around with a huge sport an soccer bag lol full a spiders
> 
> ...


Well, I was the old fart with the Easter Island print on my Tee. There must have been two kids in front of you who kept giggling about my T shirt.

It was shame not to hook up. 

I do think Kerry needs to get back to blonde!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

Who was the guy with the T-shirt that had a pic of an OBT on it, with text that read "My other Tarantula is a P. Metallica" That was hilarious!!! lol


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Dr3d said:


> LoL YEAH you SHOULD have said they JUMP!!! and yes :blush: I screamed like a girl, I am ok with spiders they dont freak me out at all but these are very close to stick insects.... bad news for me :gasp: anyways I have fallen for them loads :no1: I am trying to take a pic of one and it keeps jumping on the camera when I get up close :jump: lol they look at you do a lil side to side jiggle an bam gone.... there ok cos there only an inch... :censor:ing myself for when it gets bigger :gasp:
> 
> p.s the bop will moult in the next week or so


:blush: I just get so used to it I forget other people don't know what they are like. They are always flopping about, especially when young lol! The flowers and orchids are the worst, they don't just jump ones, they kind of go into a mental jumping fit and just flip about. Its finny to watch. :lol2:

Hopefully you'll get used to them and they won't freak you out too much! 



Lucky Eddie said:


> Well, I was the old fart with the Easter Island print on my Tee. There must have been two kids in front of you who kept giggling about my T shirt.
> 
> It was shame not to hook up.
> 
> I do think Kerry needs to get back to blonde!!!!!!!!!


:lol2: Do you not like the brown?


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> Do you not like the brown?


Excuse me? I dont know you well enough!


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> :blush: I just get so used to it I forget other people don't know what they are like. They are always flopping about, especially when young lol! The flowers and orchids are the worst, they don't just jump ones, they kind of go into a mental jumping fit and just flip about. Its finny to watch. :lol2:
> 
> Hopefully you'll get used to them and they won't freak you out too much!
> 
> ...



Stay brown I fancy you even more.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Colosseum said:


> Stay brown I fancy you even more.


 
you old Perv lol 





















She is a fitty tho


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> you old Perv lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...




shame we didn't end up getting that picture in the car park.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

forever_20one said:


> shame we didn't end up getting that picture in the car park.


In the car park hey, now many things happen in these car parks. :gasp:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Dr3d said:


> you old Perv lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with being a pervo


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> shame we didn't end up getting that picture in the car park.


 
I took my camera, had it in the bag ready to grab some RFUK pics and forgot completly with everything that was going on lol.... I will get one in the carpark this week tho


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Colosseum said:


> Stay brown I fancy you even more.


Yeah I prefer the brown, I wasn't too sure to start off with, but I think it suits me more. :lol2:



Dr3d said:


> you old Perv lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww. :blush:


----------



## Daf (Sep 11, 2011)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Well, I was the old fart with the Easter Island print on my Tee. There must have been two kids in front of you who kept giggling about my T shirt.


My two little angels. :blush:
Sorry about the pointing and laughing.:2thumb:
I am the guy with NATURALLY BLUE! hair. :whistling2:


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

Another great show, although a little quieter this year again. I think SEAS must be taking a wee bit of business away from the show. Makes it easier to breathe though. Nice to meet some new faces and catch up with the old ones and as always, the pub was better than the show 
We learned nothing from last years alchohol related mistakes :bash:



Lopez said:


> 5 x Dodgy Scottish £20 notes


Whoops, my bad :2thumb:
You'd think it was monopoly money with the complaints we get, haha!
It'd probably be easier to spend mind you.



Dr3d said:


> Met Craig and Chris lol my Wee scotish clan, selling some great spids as usual, sorry forgot to grab the Aphonpelma sumink or another from you so let me know if you still have it for grabs cheers


Great to meet you Noel, although I didn't realise until I was told about midnight that the first thing you tried to do to me was hump me, haha!
The Aphonopelma went late on I'm afraid. I tried to keep an eye out for you to let you know as there were plenty people having a real good look.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Daf said:


> My two little angels. :blush:
> Sorry about the pointing and laughing.:2thumb:
> I am the guy with NATURALLY BLUE! hair. :whistling2:


I saw you. :lol2: bit hard to miss with that hair! :gasp:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> shame we didn't end up getting that picture in the car park.


i know, sorry about that , i was flitted from one person to another like a blue bottomed whatsit


----------



## Daf (Sep 11, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> I saw you. :lol2: bit hard to miss with that hair! :gasp:


To be fair, it did turn out ever so slighty brighter than expected. Which was made more apparent when I walked back into the office this morning.
:devil: :lol2::devil:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Daf said:


> My two little angels. :blush:
> Sorry about the pointing and laughing.:2thumb:
> I am the guy with NATURALLY BLUE! hair. :whistling2:


Nah, that was great. That was the very reason I did the T shirt.....all for a laff!

Cant say I noticed the hair (looks quickly for a weird s******y emocion.).............MUCH!


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

people that were missing out on the 'choice' should have gone to room 3 where macilacispiders were....best prices at the show, massive choice and service with a laugh and a giggle.

spent most of the time on saturday night outside (after eating) the pub...got to see a Scot expunging lager from his nose....that was an experience!:lol2:....one word Craig.....Baaaaaaaaaa!

pretty good haul to say i went just for the meet and greet and pick up a few male spids.
3x Idiothele mira
3x C.schiodedti
2x C.sp. 'Sumatran Tiger'
1x sub male C.darlingi
1x MM C.darlingi
1x H.incei gold
1x Psalmo reduncas
1x MM maculata
1x MM C.meridionalis
4x P.smithi
1x uber cool t-shirt
2x bottles of Palinca (one miniature and 1 x homemade big bottle)

1 x great time...i never really got a chance to look at many tables....but there you go! :2thumb:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Daf said:


> To be fair, it did turn out ever so slighty brighter than expected. Which was made more apparent when I walked back into the office this morning.
> :devil: :lol2::devil:


Just noticed you were from Wales.

Was it a woad accident by any chance?

BOOM BOOM!


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> spent most of the time on saturday night outside after eating the pub...


No wonder we were outside



[email protected] said:


> got to see a Scot expunging lager from his nose....that was an experience!:lol2:....one word Craig.....Baaaaaaaaaa!


I can't even remember what was said to make that happen but it's probably best left that way, haha!


----------



## Moonstone (Nov 16, 2010)

Daf said:


> My two little angels. :blush:
> Sorry about the pointing and laughing.:2thumb:
> I am the guy with NATURALLY BLUE! hair. :whistling2:


Yep, I saw you too, we were a couple of people behind you. I thought the blue hair was great! I had massive heels on to get an optical advantage when it came time to look at tables. :2thumb:


----------



## Daf (Sep 11, 2011)

I guess i'll announce my colour of hair on here next time, as I could of got to meet a lot more of you .


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Dr3d said:


> I had another giggle in the que waiting to get in yesterday, Forever21 and her man was in front of us..... Me being me decided to go and pinch not her bum but his instead, had to see the reaction on his and her face  They must have a great connection because as I tweeked Luke's bum, Kitty smiled . See you both next week  P.S Paula loves ya boots
> 
> Sylvi Jumped on me a few times during the day. I feel like the pied piper of pokie land today  Thankyou again Sylvi was great to catch up with you  owww and Eric won the Mantid from you I believe  made his day honestly
> 
> ...


No problem at all, would have been a shame to have missed it.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Daf said:


> My two little angels. :blush:
> Sorry about the pointing and laughing.:2thumb:
> I am the guy with NATURALLY BLUE! hair. :whistling2:


Oh you were behind me in the Q then? And your little boy was wearing the Best jumper ever :gasp:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Moonstone said:


> Yep, I saw you too, we were a couple of people behind you. I thought the blue hair was great! I had massive heels on to get an optical advantage when it came time to look at tables. :2thumb:


you were walking round in socks for most of it! :lol2:


----------



## Daf (Sep 11, 2011)

forever_20one said:


> Oh you were behind me in the Q then? And your little boy was wearing the Best jumper ever :gasp:


Yep, we tried to not laugh too much when your fella was sexually assaulted . :gasp:


----------



## Moonstone (Nov 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> you were walking round in socks for most of it! :lol2:


:gasp: you sir, tell a fib. It was the last 15 minutes I couldn't take any more, and that was after 5 hours of it! :lol2:
Was fun though, I could see everything! It was me who spotted Kerry from my aerial view when there was a few of us looking for her. :2thumb:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Daf said:


> Yep, we tried to not laugh too much when your fella was sexually assaulted . :gasp:


 

:blush: Whoops never thought about the fact your kids may have been watching me tweek his bum...... was funny tho hey lol he had never met me before


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Dr3d said:


> :blush: Whoops never thought about the fact your kids may have been watching me tweek his bum...... was funny tho hey lol he had never met me before


Whose butt did you violate Noel??


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

Well i got there early and had to spend over an hour in t-shirt and 3/4 cut offs so was bloody cold saw a few of you there and spoke to a few too.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Colosseum said:


> Whose butt did you violate Noel??


Not mine! He chose my partners over mine :gasp:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

forever_20one said:


> Not mine! He chose my partners over mine :gasp:


Really? did you partner enjoy a good pinch?


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Great show, and great drinking the day before, started off with Saturday watching the football, eating curry (enormous portions), back to hotel and off to meet everyone at the pub for drinks and chats. Ray G, the whole BTS committee, the Germans and French (Scheller, JMV, etc), Steve Dye, Pete UK, Lee, Gareth, Luke, Vicky and the rest of TSS, Chris and Craig, our Hungarian entourage, Sylvi, James and Jackie, Invicta crew, and loads more too. Finally arrived back at 1am.
Got to the show by the skin of our teeth, enough time to set up and breathe before the traders arrived.
Didn't have much to sell so its was merely a social and help day with Invicta, spreading the SEAS message for 2013. That gave me a great opportunity to meet up again with Lucky Eddie, Steve, Noel & family, Ray G, Daryl, Kitty and her shoes, Mat, Matt, and so many others.
Hadnt intended to buy anything, just some small orders to pick up but managed to be hit listed by Lee for a P. smithi, Scheller crew for some P. subfusca, and right at the end 15 P. ornata from Rob Hutton. Feeling fairly safe I then travelled back with PeterUK only to get an order of 10 A. genics. 
A great day, didn't win anything but well done to those that did, that subfusca and the slightly larger one was the nuts!

"Badges! Badges! we don't need no stinking badges"


----------



## Irian adam (Aug 31, 2008)

wohoo! My P.Metallica and P.Miranda that I purchased yesterday just nailed their first Hoppers with me :2thumb:


----------



## mashie14 (Oct 19, 2009)

*poxi*

thanx again for the p.cancerides pete. top man :no1:. bought a few
m.mesomelas female
p.pedersini x4
s.calceatum x2
b.annitha x2
l.sp'borneo black' x2
t.apophysis
h.spinnifer
to name but a few......
and had a fantastic day!


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> Great show, and great drinking the day before, started off with Saturday watching the football, eating curry (enormous portions), back to hotel and off to meet everyone at the pub for drinks and chats. Ray G, the whole BTS committee, the Germans and French (Scheller, JMV, etc), Steve Dye, Pete UK, Lee, Gareth, Luke, Vicky and the rest of TSS, Chris and Craig, our Hungarian entourage, Sylvi, James and Jackie, Invicta crew, and loads more too. Finally arrived back at 1am.
> Got to the show by the skin of our teeth, enough time to set up and breathe before the traders arrived.
> Didn't have much to sell so its was merely a social and help day with Invicta, spreading the SEAS message for 2013. That gave me a great opportunity to meet up again with Lucky Eddie, Steve, Noel & family, Ray G, Daryl, Kitty and her shoes, Mat, Matt, and so many others.
> Hadnt intended to buy anything, just some small orders to pick up but managed to be hit listed by Lee for a P. smithi, Scheller crew for some P. subfusca, and right at the end 15 P. ornata from Rob Hutton. Feeling fairly safe I then travelled back with PeterUK only to get an order of 10 A. genics.
> ...


My shoes definitely stole the show.

And I'll grab a badge in January :blush:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

A couple of quick snaps from my phone, I'll try to grab some better ones later

Luke and I in the Q


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Dr3d said:


> :blush: Whoops never thought about the fact your kids may have been watching me tweek his bum...... was funny tho hey lol he had never met me before


Talking about bums Noel, I was wondering how on earth I was going to recognise you in the queue without getting them all to drop their trousers and moon as the only photo of you I've ever seen is your cheeky bottom!

Thank you for the fabulous ruffie, she is stunning and I'll take great care of her  x


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Where did you get the Phiddipus from?!


----------



## Irian adam (Aug 31, 2008)

forever_20one said:


> A couple of quick snaps from my phone, I'll try to grab some better ones later
> 
> Luke and I in the Q
> image
> ...


Nice orb weaver 

I recognise you from the pick, really high spotted heels, they must have killed! Lol


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Times like this that I wish I was a bit less reserved and spoke to more peeps


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> Where did you get the Phiddipus from?!


Isn't she stunning? Polyped I think - there were 6 altogether, and most of them were still there hours later. 




Irian adam said:


> Nice orb weaver
> 
> I recognise you from the pick, really high spotted heels, they must have killed! Lol



They hurt after a while.... in fact my feet still ache now.




chalky76 said:


> Times like this that I wish I was a bit less reserved and spoke to more peeps


So you did go then? Thought we were gonna have a right old chat there


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Kitt I don't know how you where them big heals they most kill your feet, me I stick with welly boots.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

One thing I did forget to mention and never expected was seeing Mary and Trevor Walters. And Mary went home with a Scorpion!

Oh and a nod to Becky & Chris too


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> One thing I did forget to mention and never expected was seeing Mary and Trevor Walters. And Mary went home with a Scorpion!
> 
> Oh and a nod to Becky & Chris too


Is that Becky Norris Pete?


----------



## Daf (Sep 11, 2011)

Dr3d said:


> :blush: Whoops never thought about the fact your kids may have been watching me tweek his bum...... was funny tho hey lol he had never met me before


It was rather funny, kids never mentioned it and have shown no signs of emotional scarring so far.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Daf said:


> It was rather funny, kids never mentioned it and have shown no signs of emotional scarring so far.


Why would they?

Their Dad has a blue head!!!!!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Daf (Sep 11, 2011)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Why would they?
> 
> Their Dad has a blue head!!!!!!!! :2thumb:


Imagine the fun I am going to have when they hit their teens. 

Child A: Dad, Can I get my nose pierced and spiralled(body modification has to move on , you know.;D)

Me : No way!!! you're too young and it looks stupid.

Child A: But you had piercings, tattoos and coloured hair when you where younger.

Me : POO! I knew this would come back to haunt me. :censor:


----------



## PAB (Aug 4, 2010)

Got 3 Hapalopus-triseriatus 2 small juv and AF she is gorgeous


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Daf said:


> It was rather funny, kids never mentioned it and have shown no signs of emotional scarring so far.


hahahah thats ok then sadly I think it Left Luke with some scaring but Kitty loved every second of it, altho she was a bit pissed at me for not twwekin her bum, however we are meeting in 4 days again so I'll make up for it when lukes not lookin


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

I got a new clutch for my car.........opps sorry I missread the thread title, thought is said garage!

Intresting to see all the one of this one of that.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Baldpoodle said:


> I got a new clutch for my car.........opps sorry I missread the thread title, thought is said garage!
> 
> Intresting to see all the one of this one of that.


yeh...you said back on page 6 of this very thread :lol2:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/10050548-post57.html


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> yeh...you said back on page 6 of this very thread :lol2:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/10050548-post57.html


Must be do desperate to get a troll reaction he reposted it after failing.


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok so this will be a bit pic heavy but what the hell. These are what I picked up at the show:

Slings of various sizes
10 x H gigas
3 x A sp. Guyana
3 x B auratum
2 x P metallica
1 x P pederseni
1 x P regalis
2 x P strata
3 x P camdridgei
1 x P reduncus

Juveniles/Subadults
1 x A sp. Guyana
1 x G pulchra
1 x B auratum

Scorpions
1 x Hadrurus arizonensis (Desert hairy)
1 x Hoffmannius spinigerus (Stripe tail)

Stick Insects
Small colony of Eurycantha coriacea 
Small colony of Peruphasma schultei 



A sp. Guyana Juvenile











P strata










A sp. Guyana sling










P metallica










B auratum










The slingery 










B auratum












Eurycantha coriacea










Peruphasma schultei










G pulchra









 
Hadrurus arizonensis










Hoffmannius spinigerus









 

My collection as it stands just now


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> Must be do desperate to get a troll reaction he reposted it after failing.


 looks like I got one then :whistling2:


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

chalky76 said:


> My collection as it stands just now
> image


:gasp: Wow! That's a lot of spiders.

Love the scorps. Really would like to get myself some later on : victory:


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

chalky76 said:


> Ok so this will be a bit pic heavy but what the hell. These are what I picked up at the show:
> 
> Slings of various sizes
> 10 x H gigas
> ...




Oh and I nearly forgot the last picture of the day








:devil:


----------



## Nemesis027 (Jan 11, 2008)

As I only pop on here now and again I just wanted to take an opportunity to say a big thank you to Noel. Wounderful bloke who hooked me up with a few T's to help my new and growing collection along. 











Thanks for the ass grope Noel but I'm a bit disappointed I didn't get a quick reach around as well...:sad:

Picked up some more Pokies and got a few other things that caught my eye. All round I had a great day and had plenty of fun re homing the newcomers.

Ephebopus cyanognathus New Home - YouTube


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

i got some wishes fulfilled, very surprisingly, considering what they were!
and all from Martin Goss!

A chalcodes slings
A seemanni slings
sexed Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus pair

and i also got some tropical woodlice from Poxicator and a lovely Coremiocnemus obscura as well as a large juge/subadult P muticus 

very good show as always!


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> Must be do desperate to get a troll reaction he reposted it after failing.


lol he's such a prat


----------

